# 89 Congressmen Send Letter Opposing ATF’s Regulation of Pistol Stabilizing Braces



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

https://concealedpatriot.net/2020/1...atfs-regulation-of-pistol-stabilizing-braces/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://concealedpatriot.net/2020/1...atfs-regulation-of-pistol-stabilizing-braces/


Glad to see one of my guys on there!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks like they're backing down!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moves like this are test runs. They are sending messages to Harris Biden. Showing them what to expect. Heads up on things they will need to issue EO to work around.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just got an email from Texas State Rifle Assoc. Here is part of what they said:



> Greetings!
> 
> I was prepping for our Christmas Eve and mentally composing my Christmas message to you all when something cool came across my desk. I attribute this gift to the efforts of you - our brothers and sisters in the 2A Community.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice win, but this war isnt over..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I suspect this is merely a tactical retreat in order to regroup... mebbe after Jan 21.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No where near enough is what I thought . I am surprised the ATF caved.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> No where near enough is what I thought . I am surprised the ATF caved.


They didnt really cave, it was a test run. Next time they will have Joe N Hoe backing them...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> No where near enough is what I thought . I am surprised the ATF caved.


 They did not cave. part of the plan. All Harris has to do is tell Biden to sign an EO and they are banned in seconds. ATF is showing Harris/Biden what they are up against and preparing to enforce every order they sign count on it There will be a storm of EO coming . And the courts will up hold everyone of them.


----------

